# Proof of vaccinations



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In my experience, groups that want proof will only accept documentation from a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have used receipts for purchase of the vaccines before, I don't think it was a very 'formal' event though. 

Will be thinking about when/where it was.


----------



## oldgreymare (Sep 8, 2015)

*proof of vaccinations*

Thanks for the input. To have a Vet do it costs about $100! Will save my packaging and receipt next year and see if that works. :runninghorse2:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an Immunization record that I got here: http://www.foalcare.com/pdf/Foal_Immunization_Record.pdf, it works for adult horses too. 

I fill out the top portion with the horses info and staple a copy of the pedigree and the current Coggins to the back of the form. 

I take the sticker off the bottle or the cardboad sleeve in the vaccine packaging and stick it on the vaccine given and date it and initial on the sticker. I clip a copy of the receipt to each sheet. 

Since we're not required by law to have the vaccines given by a vet, if they will not accept those records, then I don't need to patronize their event (and pay them their entry fees).


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have an Immunization record that I got here: http://www.foalcare.com/pdf/Foal_Immunization_Record.pdf, it works for adult horses too.
> 
> I fill out the top portion with the horses info and staple a copy of the pedigree and the current Coggins to the back of the form.
> 
> ...


What happens for multiple horses though? I bought a multidose bottle this year for Misty that a few friends and I split among our horses, and there was only the one bottle so one sticker.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rain Shadow said:


> What happens for multiple horses though? I bought a multidose bottle this year for Misty that a few friends and I split among our horses, and there was only the one bottle so one sticker.


I usually buy 10 dose bottles whenever I can because it's so much more cost effective. I take the sticker off the bottle and photocopy it and the receipt and staple to the back of the form. I always have to do that for the RabVac3 rabies vaccine because I buy the big multidose bottles. My vet accepts these as proof of vaccination for my Coggins, and I've never had anyone question me for the others. They're usually surprised because I keep such thorough records.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Ask them for theirs!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have an Immunization record that I got here: http://www.foalcare.com/pdf/Foal_Immunization_Record.pdf, it works for adult horses too.
> 
> I fill out the top portion with the horses info and staple a copy of the pedigree and the current Coggins to the back of the form.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ What DC said, that's how I keep track of vaccinations. I keep a log with date and type and attach the empty pkg to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've never been asked to show proof of vaccination. But I'm frequently asked to show my Health Travel papers. A vet has to issue those and it references my negative Coggins test and basically states the horse was healthy on said date that the papers were issued. They are good for 30 days.

I would think this would be more useful that saying my horse was vaccinated.

I would think who ever is asking for vaccination records doesn't really understand what the risk is to their horses and what they should be looking for.

I mean vaccinating for Strangles for example maybe good, But the real sign is a horse with a fever, snot flowing and large abcess under his jaw. I could care less if he had been vaccinated, if he appears sick, I'm not letting him near my horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Painted Horse said:


> I've never been asked to show proof of vaccination. But I'm frequently asked to show my Health Travel papers. A vet has to issue those and it references my negative Coggins test and basically states the horse was healthy on said date that the papers were issued. They are good for 30 days.
> 
> I would think this would be more useful that saying my horse was vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Here in OK we're required to carry our Coggins tests with us when we take a horse off the property. Without it, if you're stopped, they could take your horse and rig. Coggins are good for a year here. The Health Certs are only required for out of state travel. I keep a copy of my vaccination record with my current Coggins and a copy of the front side of my horse's registration, showing me as owner in a folder in the trailer. That way, I never have to worry about it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Most organized events around here including if you go to a barn for lessons or to hire their facilities want to see proof of vaccinations for anything contagious plus your Coggins and it has to be in the form of a Vets certificate or an itemized bill for the vaccine from a vet showing the horse by name 'Having a receipt for purchasing the vaccine isn't regarded as proof


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Most organized events around here including if you go to a barn for lessons or to hire their facilities want to see proof of vaccinations for anything contagious plus your Coggins and it has to be in the form of a Vets certificate or an itemized bill for the vaccine from a vet showing the horse by name 'Having a receipt for purchasing the vaccine isn't regarded as proof


They're not nearly so uptight out here. I suppose that's a side effect of more population density for horses and people.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I tear off the end of the box that has the lot number and date. I make copies for multiple horses and keep each with their brand inspection, travel cert, and Coggins.

Horse go all over the US and into Canada in horse dense situations. Have not had an issue.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> They're not nearly so uptight out here. I suppose that's a side effect of more population density for horses and people.


I would think so
From my own point of view I'd rather know that all the horses mine are being exposed too have been vaccinated against the most important things so it works both ways I suppose


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I would think so
> From my own point of view I'd rather know that all the horses mine are being exposed too have been vaccinated against the most important things so it works both ways I suppose


I know that in order to get my annual Coggins & a Health Cert when needed, my vet has documented that I've done all my vaccines. I buy them all through him, I just administer them myself. I attach my documentation to the Coggins and/or Health Cert. On my vaccine form, I put the sticker from the vaccine package that shows what was given, serial # and expiration date, document where I gave it (ie L. Neck) and initial and date. I kind of figure if it's good enough for my vet to accept, then it ought to be good enough for anyone. 

Until there is a legal requirement for ALL vaccines to be given by a vet, in all 50 states, then those of us with large herds will probably continue to do our own vaccines. It would cost me over $100/horse to have my vet do all my vaccines, that makes it cost prohibitive. When you consider that a foal gets 3 sets of vaccines in their first 6 months, that would add considerably to the price of each foal. 

If I only had one horse or even 2, I probably would just have the vet do the vaccines, the cost wouldn't mean that much to me, but with a breeder's herd, it adds up quickly.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

There are flu vacc record sheets in the passports here, and I know that affiliated shows/events and all race horses must have vaccinations in order. There are strict regulations on how far apart the vaccinations are to be given - an eventer (I think) is every 6 months. A race horse is to have 3 vaccs - the initial, the second is about a month after, and the third about 5/6 months after that. After the last vacc it is then just an annual vacc. One day outside the set period isn't acceptable. All are required to have a vet stamp the passport every time a vaccination is administered.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Maple said:


> There are flu vacc record sheets in the passports here, and I know that affiliated shows/events and all race horses must have vaccinations in order. There are strict regulations on how far apart the vaccinations are to be given - an eventer (I think) is every 6 months. A race horse is to have 3 vaccs - the initial, the second is about a month after, and the third about 5/6 months after that. After the last vacc it is then just an annual vacc. One day outside the set period isn't acceptable. All are required to have a vet stamp the passport every time a vaccination is administered.


 
You mention a passport, so I'm guessing you're in EU? 

I do all my foals in a similar fashion, first vaccs at weaning, 2nd 1 month after and 3rd at 6 mos. Then annually after that. I everyone on the same day every year, 30 days out from when the broodies are to start delivering. That way, everyone is current, every year and there's never any confusion. We don't have passports and aren't required to have a vet administer or stamp anything except a Coggins and/or a Health Cert which is required for travel if you travel out of state.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You mention a passport, so I'm guessing you're in EU?
> 
> I do all my foals in a similar fashion, first vaccs at weaning, 2nd 1 month after and 3rd at 6 mos. Then annually after that. I everyone on the same day every year, 30 days out from when the broodies are to start delivering. That way, everyone is current, every year and there's never any confusion. We don't have passports and aren't required to have a vet administer or stamp anything except a Coggins and/or a Health Cert which is required for travel if you travel out of state.


Yes, I'm in Ireland. I did question weatherbys regarding passports from the American TBs we get. They only receive passports when being shipped abroad, and I was told they keep record of vaccinations on a computer program and not on paper. 

Our vaccinations are a day inside the year. If Midnight was vaccinated on the 31st December last year, he will be vaccinated on the 30th this year. 

I find the passports handy - vaccination records, ownership details, travel endorsements, microchip & marking details and sections to stamp for non-slaughter. I know plenty of livery yards the require proof of vaccination and a copy of the passport when horses arrive. In racing the passports must travel with the horse everywhere (vets, racing, sales, ect). The knackeries are also required to have the passport for the horse if the horse is sent there. DD's pony is that old that the vaccination pages are completely full at this stage but she's now pretty much retired and won't be travelling about too much more.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My vet comes out once a year to do the dental work, Coggins and rabies so does all the other annual shots at the same time. He charges me for the actual vaccine not for administering it as it takes just seconds to do that. He buys in bulk so is very competitive in the price.
The West Nile comes with a sort of insurance that I think is only valid if a vet administers it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Our vets do keep computerized vaccination and medical chart records, but I don't have a good computerized version, so I do everything on paper. It'd be kind of hard to put the stickers on the computer records anyhow, so I guess I'd have to be able to scan them in. 

Since I go in on the day I'm going to give everyone their vaccines and buy all the vaccines, they document in the computer that I bought "Herd" vaccines and what I bought. I go straight home and everyone gets the yearly sticks. I try to have all my mares foal right around the end of April, so they all get stuck around March 30 each year. It could be a couple days early or a couple days after but never much more than that. Then I sit down and do my documentation and I take a copy up to the vet the next day to be scanned in to each horse's chart. That way everything stays up to date. 

I suppose a passport would work here, I never really thought about it, because I've always been so strict about how I do mine I just don't really worry about it. As you know, we don't have horse knackers here in the US and I haven't kept up with what the racing industry does, I'm not a part of it. 

I keep a file on each horse, in my trailer, with Coggins, vaccination records, copy of their registration and if needed a Health Cert if we're going out of state for some reason. The Health Certs are only good for 30 days, so I pull those when I need them. I'm always surprised when a trainer or boarding barn doesn't ask for the Coggins, they're supposed to but I've seen that honored in the breech more than in the observance.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i think your best bet would be to ask the organizers what they qualify as "proof" here in NY rabies is to be given by a veterinarian so it's easy to have "proof" i'm sure some people here get their rabies/other vaccines from other sources but when you buy it from a vet you get the drug companies' backing of their product, often when you buy second/third/fourth hand (of many products not just vaccines) the companies will not listen/respond as well as if it was purchased from the vet and or given by the vet


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Maple said:


> I find the passports handy - vaccination records, ownership details, travel endorsements, microchip & marking details and sections to stamp for non-slaughter.


Outside of the main thread topic, but could you please tell me whether your (I presume Irish-issued) passport states that the passport itself is not a proof of ownership or not? I believe mine (issued in Hungary, but in the official EU format) does.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Certainly the UK one gives the current owners address details which you have to have changed if you move or take ownership of a horse
Mine state that the passport isn't evidence of legal ownership, as far as I know one of the reasonings behind that is that often when a horse is leased or loaned to someone that person will have the passport changed to their name/address because they become responsible for the movements of the horse and any medications and vaccinations it might have recorded on it but they don't legally own it


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks jaydee, the explanation makes sense. People around here are rather relaxed about it - lots of them that do not enter horses into competitions (or do not have them registered with FEI) keep the old pre-purchase passport + a sales contract on hand as a proof of ownership. I guess to avoid the hassle and save some cash.
Generally I intend to change Tundra's passport, but for the moment (and likely until next spring) I will also continue on the basis of the existing pass + sales contract. Simply no authority seems to care about that so no pressure on people to follow the rules and even less so to do it quickly. 
The UK is generally stricter with regard to regulations around animals (speaking from dog experience, especially in the past  ).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If your horse is 'signed out' of the slaughter for human consumption on the passport anything your vet enters on it in terms of general medication is purely for your own records, if you want to compete or take the horse anywhere that asks for proof of vaccines then your vet needs to keep it updated 
I don't think the cost of changing ownership is very much - or at least it wasn't when I changed the last two I bought when I was in the UK
There was a whole thing about having to carry the passport with you every time you took the horse off the yard - like going out for a hack even - but I don't think anyone ever does that


----------

